# Weak Horn?



## craigt-from-atl (Jan 5, 2004)

Anyone else think their horn is pretty weak? Even the horn in my VW Golf is louder than my E60.

Has anyone else replaced theirs with something more appropriate? I know Hella makes some air horns that a lot of the VW guys use.


----------



## Speedfreak (Apr 19, 2004)

I think the horn on my 2000 540i is very weak!


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

http://www.rallylights.com/hella/horns.asp

I've had the triple airhorns on my last 2 cars. Not to be abused but priceless when you need em.


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

Kaz said:


> http://www.rallylights.com/hella/horns.asp
> 
> I've had the triple airhorns on my last 2 cars. Not to be abused but priceless when you need em.


Kaz,

How hard is it to install the triple horn? 118db may come in handy at crosswalks 

-Mark


----------



## Malachi (Sep 30, 2003)

I thought I had a weak horn also, but then someone suggested that I get in front of the car and have someone else blow the horn. It was plenty loud.

Our cars are very well insulated so blowing the horn from inside makes it seem weaker than it really is....at least that is the way it work out with mine.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

markseven said:


> Kaz,
> 
> How hard is it to install the triple horn? 118db may come in handy at crosswalks
> 
> -Mark


It scares the bejeesus out of people at crosswalks.

Difficulty will depend on the car. You want to find an area that's somewhat protected from the weather, but at the same time be open to the front so that it's not muffled. I know of one install where 2 sets (6 trumpets) were installed in the 'weed compartment' of a E46, and it was so muffled with the hood closed that it was quieter than the stock horns.

I've worked on about 5 E46 installs, and there is usually space under the headlight, behind the foglight. The factory horn harness is there too, which helps. I don't know about a E39 but the E60 has that foot of empty space between the back of the bumper and the radiator, so that should be a piece of cake. Do a search on 'airhorns' and you should come across some more info.


----------



## Cabriolet (Apr 7, 2002)

I posted a question about the location of the horns for an e39 and never did get a reply. Does anyone know where the horns are for the e39 ? Mine sound so weak, they can't be working right.


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

Kaz said:


> It scares the bejeesus out of people at crosswalks.
> 
> Difficulty will depend on the car. You want to find an area that's somewhat protected from the weather, but at the same time be open to the front so that it's not muffled. I know of one install where 2 sets (6 trumpets) were installed in the 'weed compartment' of a E46, and it was so muffled with the hood closed that it was quieter than the stock horns.
> 
> I've worked on about 5 E46 installs, and there is usually space under the headlight, behind the foglight. The factory horn harness is there too, which helps. I don't know about a E39 but the E60 has that foot of empty space between the back of the bumper and the radiator, so that should be a piece of cake. Do a search on 'airhorns' and you should come across some more info.


Thanks Kaz. 

-Mark


----------



## craigt-from-atl (Jan 5, 2004)

Kaz said:


> http://www.rallylights.com/hella/horns.asp
> 
> I've had the triple airhorns on my last 2 cars. Not to be abused but priceless when you need em.


Good link.  I'll be checking these out. Cheap mod, for once. :eeps:


----------



## E39spd (Mar 4, 2004)

Cabriolet said:


> I posted a question about the location of the horns for an e39 and never did get a reply. Does anyone know where the horns are for the e39 ? Mine sound so weak, they can't be working right.


They are under the front bumper, behind the plastic front.


----------

